# [gummi] pas d'icônes & en anglais

## barul

Salut.

Voilà, un ami m'a convaincu de me mettre au LaTeX pour la rédaction de devoirs "scientifiques" (y'a des guillemets car le niveau lycée, c'est pas vraiment *scientifique*, n'est-ce pas), j'ai donc installé gummi sur ses conseils.

À première vue, ce programme a l'air tout à fait correct, mais j'ai noté l'absence d'icônes là où il devrait en avoir (un peu comme Xfce à une certaine époque, où il manquait la dep à gnome-icon-theme). À tout hasard, j'ai mergé le paquet, pas de changements.

Un autre problème, qui a première vue n'en est pas un, est que le programme reste en anglais, malgré le USE linguas_fr activé. Après une courte discussion sur IRC, ce programme fonctionnerait avec les locales, donc différemment de la sélection de la langue d'affichage dans Openoffice, par exemple.

Merci d'avance pour l'éventuelle aide future apportée.  :Smile: 

----------

